
Ask HN: Are you wearing computer glasses? - ecaron
I&#x27;d love to know if the HN community is wearing those yellow-tinted glasses (discussed on places like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lifehacker.com&#x2F;5980509&#x2F;do-computer-glasses-really-work), or if they&#x27;re just a gimmick&#x2F;subject to the same suspicion at copper bracelets...<p>I&#x27;m seeing more of them around the office and local hackathons, but my primary thoughts lean towards thinking they&#x27;re an unproven fad.
======
gt565k
I use the Gunnar Optiks (mentioned in the lifehacker link). They do seem to
make my eyes less strained at the end of the day. I had this issue where I
would work on the computer all day, and when I got home, I didn't even want to
look at a computer screen because my eyes were so tired. Since I've been using
the Gunnars, I've noticed I don't have that issue.

I think it definitely makes a difference, but you can also achieve a similar
effect by using f.lux ([https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)).
Although, I found f.lux to be a big buggy at times, especially with a multiple
monitors setup.

~~~
ecaron
I've waxed and waned about using f.lux (actually
[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/) because
f.lux+linux=painful.) I think my biggest problem with it is my office's
fluorescent lighting isn't within my control to turn-off/change, so the stark
contrast between a screen-gone-red and the screaming white light causes my
screen to feel silly.

If I had the luxury of working exclusively in a officespace without
fluorescent lighting, I think I could be 100% on f.lux

~~~
djb_hackernews
I suffer pretty badly from eye fatigue due to computer use and in scenarios
where there is overhead florescent lighting I'll go ahead and twist the bulbs
so they turn off and then get a small desk lamp for when I need light (I
prefer darker settings). Not sure if that is an option, but it's worked for
me.

------
NeutronBoy
Not the glasses, but I use f.lux, which has the same effect. It's great, and
makes a noticeable difference to eyestrain

------
mlwarren
I have a pair of Gamma Rays and a pair of Gunnars. Both seem to help my eyes
fatigue wise. I originally bought them and used them to see if my sleep would
be less affected from the computer screen, but I don't think they've helped in
that regard.

I've used flux in the past but I find I like the glasses more.

If you want to try some out I'd suggest starting with Gamma Ray, they're
significantly cheaper than Gunnar. Some are as low as 12-15 dollars.
[http://www.amazon.com/GAMMA-ESSENTIALS-Computer-Glasses-
Harm...](http://www.amazon.com/GAMMA-ESSENTIALS-Computer-Glasses-
Harmful/dp/B00G04OLS2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1424279320&sr=8-5&keywords=computer+glasses)

------
SamReidHughes
Sometimes I use reading glasses when using a 12"-screened laptop. It makes it
like you're sitting farther away from a 14" laptop, taking up the same solid
angle of your view.

Yellow-tinted glasses do the same thing as what you get if you use f.lux or
redshift. It's probably better to use that, because you don't have to have
glasses on your face.

------
kevinrpope
I wear Gunnars and think they're great. My eye strain was so bad I couldn't
use a computer for more than about 10 minutes at a time, but now can go
several hours before needing a break, and I recover faster as well. If you
don't have severe eye strain the Gunnars may end up being a bit pricey. YMMV.

------
ljk
This is what I use: [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

It changes the color at night gradually and helps with eye strain

------
oaf357
I have considered wearing glasses but couldn't justify the cost and I've never
met anyone that swore by them.

~~~
sixQuarks
I swear by them. Before, I couldn't use the computer for more than an hour or
two without severe eye strain. Now I can be online for 12 hours, no problem.

